# Weatherby Accumark .270 Win vs .270 Wby Mag?



## CP1 (Sep 13, 2009)

I am looking at getting a Weatherby Accumark in .270 but cannot decide to get the .270 Win or get the .270 Wby Mag. I am using it for deer/hogs probably not past 200 yards so I know I dont really need the Wby Mag but still considering getting it just becuase the price is the same and it will have more velocity/knock down and shoot even flatter. But the questions is, is it worth the extra weight... the Wby Mag has a 26" barrel and the weight is 8 3/4 lb vs. the Win has a 24" barrell and the weight is 7 1/4 lb. Any thoughts are apprecaited.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CP1 said:


> I am looking at getting a Weatherby Accumark in .270 but cannot decide to get the .270 Win or get the .270 Wby Mag. I am using it for deer/hogs probably not past 200 yards so I know I dont really need the Wby Mag but still considering getting it just becuase the price is the same and it will have more velocity/knock down and shoot even flatter. But the questions is, is it worth the extra weight... the Wby Mag has a 26" barrel and the weight is 8 3/4 lb vs. the Win has a 24" barrell and the weight is 7 1/4 lb. Any thoughts are apprecaited.


Do you do any Off Hand shooting? And have you priced the cartridges from both?


----------



## CP1 (Sep 13, 2009)

I do mostly stand hunting and I dont shoot enough to worry about the ammo price. thanks


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

CP1 said:


> I do mostly stand hunting and I dont shoot enough to worry about the ammo price. thanks


Then my vote would be the Weatherby Mag.!


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

The only disadvantage of the Weatherby mag would be if you ran out of shells somewhere. might be hard to find them in a small town. Just keep an xtra box with you at all times. I would go for the Mag myself.


----------



## txoutlaw67 (Nov 22, 2008)

i have the 270 rem from academy sweet gun.i paid 400 with ammo.oh look at the scope befoer


----------



## txoutlaw67 (Nov 22, 2008)

look at the scope before you shoot it. mine was on low power setting.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

deerhunter204 said:


> look at the scope before you shoot it. mine was on low power setting.


Huh???


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

If ammo cost isn't an issue I'd get the Weatherby, but that Weatherby ammo is real pricy.


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I use a weatherby 270 win ($400) and I love it. I put a nikon ($229) on top with leupold rings and mounts ($50) and named it "doom" (priceless). In the 10 years I've owned it I have yet to miss an animal with it. Every year at the range using the federal premium 130gr I put 4 shots in a golf ball size area and wait for the season to arrive. I wouldn't trade it for a rifle that costs 5 times as much !


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

got a .300 wthby mag accumark... next on the list is an accumark .257  that would be excellent for what you want to do as well...

but go 270 wby mag if you have a choice.. why knot?


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I have both. If I could only have one gun for Texas hunting, it would be the 270 Weatherby mag. The ammo is expensive, but I only shoot a half box a year so that is chicken feed compared to my other hunting expenses.

I buy my ammo online at Budsgunshop.com. It is about the cheapest I have found. Make sure to keep an extra box with you as you won't be able to find the ammo in small towns. Also, I always use a Butler Creek Rifle sling that will hold 4 shells. I keep ammo in that too just in case.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

I have a .270 Wby Accumark and am not sure the extra over the .270 Win has ever been a make-or-break feature. You get more noise, recoil, and cost in exchange for a little extra velocity.

But then I did buy it as my second .270 Wby so maybe there is something to it.


----------



## Team X-TREME (Jun 28, 2009)

A .270 Rem will kill anything in North America. If you want/need something bigger, go with a .300 Win Mag.

I will let you ballistics guys pull up the info, but I would venture to say a 7mm Mag will do everything the .270 Weatherby will, and much easier to locate. 

I just dont get the "Weatherby" novelty. Good rifle, just dont understand the overpriced ammo.

Winner either way, though.


----------



## wedington (Dec 19, 2007)

I would definitely go with the 270 weatherby. I have a 257 weatherby accumark and it is probably the best whitetail rifle made. I have no problem dropping deer at 400 yards in some of our fields and would not hesitate to take it on a mule deer hunt although I would like a heavier bullet.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

Team X-TREME said:


> A .270 Rem will kill anything in North America. If you want/need something bigger, go with a .300 Win Mag.
> 
> I will let you ballistics guys pull up the info, but I would venture to say a 7mm Mag will do everything the .270 Weatherby will, and much easier to locate.
> 
> ...


I like the 7 mag a lot. I have one. I also have several other chambers. I just love shooting my 270 Wby mag. Mine has a muzzle break and I wear ear protection all the time so I can't really speak as to recoil and noise as I do not notice either.

I just know that my 270 Wby mag has performed well when I have needed to take a longer shot. I melted a big Red Stag with it at 300 yards the first time I shot it. It blew a 4 inch hole through the neck as the exit wound. I dropped a mule deer buck at just under 400 yards. I sight it in at 2.5 inches high at 100 yards. That means, shooting 130 grain Barnes TSX bullets, it is zeroed in at 300 yards. At 400 yards, the drop is 8 inches. The velocity is 3400 fps at muzzle, 2761 at 300 yards, and 2567 at 400 yards.

I can adjust it if I need to shoot farther (I probably would only shoot at a hog or varmint for a longer shot). But otherwise I never have to adjust my scope turrets (at 400 I just aim for high shoulder and it drops right in).

The gun just patterns really well. Almost all my rifles will group real well at 100 yards. The 270 Wby (and my 257 wby), group better long range. I feel it is just a great caliber. Plenty of knock down power and great ballistics performance.

Part of it is just that I really like the gun. It is custom made and super light. It has a Leica scope that is tactical (made to be rugged). And my uncle sold me the whole rig for $500. So that may explain a lot of my affinity for it.

I shoot maybe a half box of ammo a year. So the cost does not concern me. I always take an extra box with me. I keep an ammo pouch in my hunting back pack. I have several boxes of ammo in my gun safe at home and several boxes in my RV at the lease. I keep 4 shells on the rifle sling. So I am not worried about forgetting to bring, or running out of ammo. And if I did, I always have two backup rifles on each hunting trip. The cheap 7 mag (that stacks lead out of the box) that I keep in my RV and use as my gun I do not mind getting dusty when riding around in the jeep. And my 257 Wby mag.

So much of rifle selection is preference. If I was only going to have one gun, I guess thinking about it I might go with something else just in case I ever forgot or ran out of ammo (and since I am assuming one gun, I would not have a backup). In that case I would go with a 7 mag or 300 win mag, both with a muzzle break. And under no circumstances would I go less than a .270.

But I know out of all the rifles I own, I pretty much hunt with my 270 wby mag the most.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Both great rounds but for your use hands down the 270 Winchester. I have seen hunters step down from a magnum and shoot much better.

The lighter rifle will be handier to carry and in a stand.

Now if it was long range deer hunting with occasional use for Elk then the Weatherby would be the way to go except for the weight.

The accumark magnum is what I would call a Sendero rifle, good for out of a stand for possibly longer shots. But then the Winchester round will do fine for as far as you can shoot reliably.

Add expensive ammo and meat destruction as two more points in favor of the standard .270 over the Weatherby.


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I can put 270 reduced recoil ammo in my 270 and let a ten year old girl shoot it...I've owned both but like the versitility of factory ammo availible in the plain old 270.


----------



## LBS (Sep 2, 2004)

I have a .270 weatherby mag and it's the loudest gun in my cabinet, running ahead of my .38 special revolver. It's a nice gun, but wear ear plugs.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

I shoot a 270 weatherby mag.. my favorite gun..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

If your gonna buy a 270, get something that you can find in any mom and pop store in the country.
270 wby aint it.......Thats just me.


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

I got one, in 270 WIN, not WBY. I loan it to customers on hunts and had one guy get scope bit 4 times by it last year. The gun shoots great - I can clip clothes pins off the target at the 100 yard line easy. For me, the recoil is not so much, I am used to a 5 pound 300 WM. For others the 270 WIN is a bit much in that light rifle, so I had my favorite smith put a muzzle brake on the gun. SHoots good still, a little louder, not too much so. I would not like to shoot that gun in any WBY caliber without a brake though, it makes it too hard to shoot well.

Something to keep in mind with MOST WBY guns, and the Accumark is no exception. Ole Roy liked a little fore-end pressure on those light barrels, most have little tab or pad in the front of the stock. Do not expect round # 4 to match the hole the first 2 made, as the gun heats up, it does chagen the POI a little bit. If you insist on removing the pressure ( free floating ), the gun may not shoot as well period, so be warned. I usually leave it alone, but having said that, a float and rebed project is set up for one winter day this year on that 270.

Spend the money you save on ammo by buying the WIN and buy a good scope, that will have more to do with your successfull hunt than anything else you buy.

MM


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

I shoot a .270 Weatherby Magnum in the Fibermark with the 26" barrel and love it.

My son shoots a .257 Weatherby Magnum in the Fibermark with the 26" barrel and he loves his.

I shot a .270 Winchester for more years than I care to admit and I love the cartridge but the Weatherby gives me more.

High dollar ammunition for sure and we shoot the Barnes bullets factory loaded by Weatherby. As soon as you shoot something at a good distance and see the results you'll "get" the Weatherby. 

Good luck with it.

TH


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Why not just a good ole 7mm mag.
Ammo readily available and it shoots as flat as most anything else but with plenty of down range energy.


----------



## Outlaw Mo (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't really see the need for a magnum rifle to kill deer. The .270 Winchester in the right hands and with the right load will kill a deer out to 400 yards, and that's about as far as even an above average rifle shooter should shoot at a deer. Get the .270 Winchester and use the extra money you save with the rounds for quality practice. 

Hope I didn't **** off too many magnum fans...


----------

